

Britain launches data.gov.uk for software developers - cust
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/7037682/Britain-frees-its-data.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Compare with <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1066972> where there are
already some comments.

